# Working on "Long Way"



## JMAA (Sep 19, 2009)

So yes, this song at least took me 2 hours to work on. I actually like the chilling results, it's kind of a calm song.
The entire album tells much of a story, about a person's way in life, or in the ROAD of life. Dead End, as in the link I'll show you, shows the moment in which someone is confused about how to get out of a problem, thus, paralized in the way.
Here's the link (though I'll be posting some tracks up on YouTube):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYFNZ8J7qTU

I need to ask if I need some improvement on this track or anything. If so, I'll do. This isn't out anyways.


----------

